# Winnie and Charlie



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It has been so long since i posted a picture of Winnie and Charlie. Winnie was 2 in July and Charlie is 16 months. Winnie is on the left . She still has a few pounds on her sister. They are full sisters from a repeat breeding. Having 2 golden's is the most wonderful thing! They truly love each other, and every other animal or person they meet. This is my favorite picture of them, as it shows their love!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love this picture. They look so much alike.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha! What a great photo!
We have missed you guys!
Keep em coming


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo, they look like twins!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful girls.
If you hadn't stated, I'd have thought they were twins.

Mike D


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic picture, your girls are beautiful!
Love the snarly noses...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love your pictures! Thank you for sharing. Both girls are just beautiful.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I LOVE that photo!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your Winnie and Charlie are just gorgeous and that photo is AMAZING!
I miss my Golden Girl, Smooch, so much!


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Your girls are really beautiful. They must have a blast together...so lucky to have the two. Fantastic picture, can't wait for more.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Realized that it has been a very long time since i have put up any pictures of Winnie and Charlie. Winnie was 3 in July and Charlie will be 2 in October. They have such different personalities but are glued together. They manage to make everyone smile with their antics and personalities. Best thing i ever did was getting the 2nd golden. Winnie is always on the left and Charlie the right. They even walk that way!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhhh these pictures are brilliant, love that first one especially!! They're like the American version of my Derek & Charlie, mine are the very same, always posing together, such different personalities, but never leave each others side. These pictures are making me smile so much, thank you for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your girls are beautiful, the pictures are great.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww they are so cute together!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the new pictures! Beautiful girls


----------



## JPLEE (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice update. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Some recent pics of Winnie and Charlie. Winnie turned 3 in July and Charlie 2 in October I don't post often, but always check the forum and it has contined to answer questions and concerns that i might have. I cannot thank you all enough..You have saved me many sleepless nights..


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What beautiful, happy pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can tell how bonded your girls are with each other, they're beautiful and look so very happy. 

Really enjoyed all your great pictures.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad to have found the thread and see updates of your beautiful girls.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

It has been a very long time since I have posted here. Just some new pics of Winnie and Charlie. Up to the same old antics..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You can tell they are best buds  And they look so much alike.


----------

